# Where to get paper to print my own stickers?



## infidel (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Sticker Advertising*

I was wanting to get some stickers made up of my logo but haven't found anywhere that supplies the paper for them. 

Does anyone know where I would get a good sticker paper and if they would work on a inkjet printer? Or would i have to get an independent company make them up for me?? (just starting out so will probably hit the forum up with a few stupid questions in the near future..)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You can use a ink jet to make them,but you will need to add a laminate coating for UV protection. I have decided to have mine made. the prices at Ace Transfer Company are really good and I have seen their finished products and they look great too!. .... JB


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

I use adhesive inkjet paper and laminate the paper with cold pressure adhesive film. You may find clear adhesive film which kids use to protect school books good enough and can be quite cheap.


----------



## xtrak8 (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are needing large amounts of paper, check out generalformulations.com If you only need a few shhets try your local Print shop. The same place you would go if you were wanting business cards


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

109935 said:


> I use adhesive inkjet paper and laminate the paper with cold pressure adhesive film. You may find clear adhesive film which kids use to protect school books good enough and can be quite cheap.


can this be screen printed on?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes you can screen print them, however from what I understand, you will need a vacum table to hold the paper own, a hard squeege, a high mesh screen and inks for poster printing.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

oh cool do you know where i can buy one?


----------



## Chaka (Aug 13, 2008)

I work in the graphic and print industry and I have NO idea what your budget is but you will be surprised how economical 4 color stickers are UV coated.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Chaka said:


> I work in the graphic and print industry and I have NO idea what your budget is but you will be surprised how economical 4 color stickers are UV coated.


This. Depending on what the consist of the design is, stickerjunkie, etc is pretty damn cheap.

My experiences with inkjet stickers have not been great. Mind you, this is just your regular dumb old desk inkjet. Also, I was never able to find vinyl sticker material for inkjet, which would still obviously need laminated.

I still need to try screening this using the quarts of NV and 59000 for $3.44 at dick blick..


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I just bought ImageStix, from tshirtsupplies, they said it is for ink jet and laser printers, however I have not used it yet.
According to the info in the web site, is can be used as bumper sticker, it is removable, leaving no residue, it doesn't need to be coated, BUT i don't know if all of that is true.
It is in my list of things to test.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

im really looking for vinyl to be screen printed on.


----------

